# TDAP admin code



## benaxixon (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi
Is there an admin code for TDAP for Medicare?  Thanks


----------



## gailmc (Jan 4, 2011)

There is not a specific Medicare code, just the standard admin charge 90471.


----------

